# dry beans



## desdwellers (Jan 9, 2003)

Does anyone know how long dry beans last before you should not eat, use them?


----------



## leigh (Jan 9, 2003)

They last indefinitely, as far as I know.


----------



## desdwellers (Jan 10, 2003)

*Thank you*

I want to thank you Leigh for both your answers to my questions..I can always count on discusscooking to help me in my time of need!!LOL


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 10, 2003)

And, the only way I wouldn't use them is if they looked shriveled and wrinkled. - I've had some in my cabinets for 3 years now and I just used some the other day and they were fine!


----------

